# CBS Sportsline Ranks PG's: Jamaal Tinsley #11



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> 11. Jamaal Tinsley, Indiana: Last year's breakthrough season was marred by foot trouble that helped cost him over half his team's games, but he still averaged over 15 points and five assists. European import Sarunas Jasikevicius offers great insurance in case the injury bug bites again, but if he's able to stay healthy, the Pacers have to be considered a legitimate threat to overcome Detroit and Miami in the East.


Ranked behind: Joe Johnson, Tony Parker, Chauncey Billups, Kirk Hinrich, Mike Bibby

Ranked ahead of: Jamal Crawford, Chris Paul, Jason Terry, Luke Ridnour, Deron Williams, Sam Cassell, Rafer Alston

Sarunas Jasikevicius got an honorable mention 

I like this list. Besides Joe Johnson possibly not playing PG and Tony Parker, I don't see any problems with who Tinsley is ranked behind. I love that he's ranked ahead of scoring guards like Jamal Crawford and Jason Terry, though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Finally some respect for him. If I remember correctly there was someone on this board who was saying that Jason Terry was a better PG than Tinsley. With all the suspensions and injuries last season, Jamaal had to step up, and took a lot of positive strides.That should be a big bonus for Indiana's championship aspirations for this upcomming season.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think for sure he's better than Joe Johnson and Kirk Hinrich. Arguably better than some others too.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I think for sure he's better than Joe Johnson and Kirk Hinrich. Arguably better than some others too.


Agreed


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

tinsley is a talented point guard but his defense is suspect,that has always been his problem.
He has great handles but just seems to get overrun defensively,sarunas will definitly help the pacers on that front as he is a very physical guard


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harry_Minge said:


> tinsley is a talented point guard but his defense is suspect,that has always been his problem.
> He has great handles but just seems to get overrun defensively,sarunas will definitly help the pacers on that front as he is a very physical guard



Tinsley's defense isn't all that bad. And he gets better every year. One of sarunas' biggest knocks from what I've heard is his defense...


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Tinsley's defense isn't all that bad. And he gets better every year. One of sarunas' biggest knocks from what I've heard is his defense...



heard where?? from who??..... please explain

i`ve had the pleasure of actually watching sarunas for the last few years so i base my opinion on actual experience


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Tinsley's defense isn't all that bad. And he gets better every year.


Yes it is. It's terrible. It only gets better because he's managed to drop 20 pounds in the past two-three seasons.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yes it is. It's terrible. It only gets better because he's managed to drop 20 pounds in the past two-three seasons.



I wouldn't call it terrible. Yes when he was heavier and out of shape, he was hopeless on D. But his continous loss of weight has worked miracles for all aspects of his game. Is he great on D? Nope. Is he terrible? Nope. He gets his fair share of steals and holds his own for the most part. Not that it matters, because Live 06 is horrible with ratings, but he's classified as a defensive stopper with his superstar freestyle.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harry_Minge said:


> heard where?? from who??..... please explain
> 
> i`ve had the pleasure of actually watching sarunas for the last few years so i base my opinion on actual experience



I don't have exact sources on me right now, but every time I hear or read a scouting report on Saras, I see something about weak D. I'm more than happy to be proven wrong about this, don't think I'm hating on him, I hope he is good on D.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Is he great on D? Nope. Is he terrible? Nope. He gets his fair share of steals and holds his own for the most part.


He gets steals, but that's because he gambles too much. He gambles too much because he can't hold his own. He can't hold his own because of his slow feet, which probably won't ever change.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Tinsley's the ****, and Tactics is back, I'm gonna be into the season hardcore this year, live on my own now, for those who don't know me, I was a pioneer of this board, and I started StephenJackson's style of avatars, anyways, it's good to be back!

-Tactics


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tactics said:


> Tinsley's the ****, and Tactics is back, I'm gonna be into the season hardcore this year, live on my own now, for those who don't know me, I was a pioneer of this board, and I started StephenJackson's style of avatars, anyways, it's good to be back!
> 
> -Tactics



Welcome back man.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tactics said:


> Tinsley's the ****, and Tactics is back, I'm gonna be into the season hardcore this year, live on my own now, for those who don't know me, I was a pioneer of this board, and I started StephenJackson's style of avatars, anyways, it's good to be back!
> 
> -Tactics


Welcome back. Larry Legend is making those avatars now, as well as poster of the month logos. He's become very good at them.
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=139503


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Tactics said:


> Tinsley's the ****, and Tactics is back, I'm gonna be into the season hardcore this year, live on my own now, for those who don't know me, I was a pioneer of this board, and I started StephenJackson's style of avatars, anyways, it's good to be back!
> 
> -Tactics



and your point is what ???


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harry_Minge said:


> and your point is what ???



That he's back posting here. He's a legend around here, so take it easy.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> That he's back posting here. He's a legend around here, so take it easy.



oh..ok....i getcha.......

i dont wanna get in trouble with a moderator because i can`t understand why someone would be so bigheaded as to think that he has to announce his arrival like the queen of england or something

sounds like ur all tight with this guy


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harry_Minge said:


> oh..ok....i getcha.......
> 
> i dont wanna get in trouble with a moderator because i can`t understand why someone would be so bigheaded as to think that he has to announce his arrival like the queen of england or something
> 
> ...


You aren't in trouble. Just take it easy when talking about the posters here.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I think for sure he's better than Joe Johnson and Kirk Hinrich. Arguably better than some others too.


 Agreed... but I think his history with injuries is what keeps him below those two guys.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

but common

Jason Terry is far better than him , nobody mentions that

+

Hinrich is a great defender, keep that in mind


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Harry_Minge said:


> oh..ok....i getcha.......
> 
> i dont wanna get in trouble with a moderator because i can`t understand why someone would be so bigheaded as to think that he has to announce his arrival like the queen of england or something
> 
> sounds like ur all tight with this guy


Yeah no worries man, me and R-Star and a few other people were the ones who decided to get this board active, when I was first here I had this place busy like crazy, like 1,000 posts a week at times.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tactics said:


> Yeah no worries man, me and R-Star and a few other people were the ones who decided to get this board active, when I was first here I had this place busy like crazy, like 1,000 posts a week at times.



I wonder how many posts per week we're getting here now. For the offseason, it has been INSANELY busy in here. I can only imagine when the season starts. This is going to be one of the biggest forums on the site.


----------

